# Does anyone white bass fish



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

What is the best way to fish for them and where.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i usually go up to sandusky river whitebass run.. thats on the top of my list as far as catching rate goes.. i use twister tails..


----------



## WAKE ZONE (Feb 26, 2005)

A Agitator Two FooT Or So Behind Hook AnD Minnow. Just Cast And RetreIve Quickly.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

HI All,

This was my first season fishing in OH, and I must say I love the white bass. We caught many fishing from Marblehead/Lakeside piers in August, although I hear the runs are on the tribs in spring. Swim jigs with white grubs, spinners, or small spoons. Watch for flocks of birds chasing minnows. Lots of fun on ultralight spinning gear. I'm looking forward to catching them on the fly rod. Any recommendations from the long rodders?

Yes, they are underrated but lots of fun.

Best,
JM


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The w/b are a ton of fun! Nothing can compare to the ones you get from lake Erie, well maybe the ones from the Ohio River but I have never fished there before. I fish Deer Creek for them and you can catch all you want at times but the average size is nothing compared to Lake Erie. They taste great if you take care and clean them the right way too. I tried the Sandusky river last year but must have been late cause the river was full of buffalo and only a few w/b.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

WINative, I have heard that the usual baitfish patterns (muddlers, clousers, woolly buggers) in white work well. I lucked into my first white bass last summer; he hit a white muddler. Excellent fight.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

For w/b you cant go wrong with a white twistertail on a small jig. You can get them just as good with small crankbaits and roostertails also but jigs and tails are a lot cheaper and I usually loose several while fishing the creeks for w/b. 
What part of the state will you be fishing for them in?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak...

Numbers yes. Freemont is quickest. For size.......Maumee


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Do the buffalo come in after the white bass? I was up at the Sandusky last year and the river was full of buffalo carp or suckers or whatever they are. They were a lot of fun to catch but not what I was looking for.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Twister, did you see any big buffalo's...or did they all run small?


I agree Erie & Ohio river for the best size and amount, but you can catch them all over the state.
White, silver, red lures work great...in-line spinners, spoons, jig/grub combos, float n fly rigs, husky jerks, many more.

Most fun you can have for pure fishing craziness, i will be checking out the Erie run for the first time this year. Plus hitting the Ohio river as usual.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

shawn..where i goto is waaay before it reaches fremont.. we get hooked up with lotsa big ones there..i'll show you once the time is right..  i find that bigger fish prefer big lively wiggly fathead minnies.. tip on some color leadheads.. float fishin of course..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, im an avid live bait angler myself and have done very well on whities using emerald shiners when the bite is tougher(on bottom or under floats)...but when they are ON.....theres nothing like catching them big females 2 at a time!! We run double rigs on 11ft euro .75 lb TC rods with heavier leaders...them big 1.5-2.5 lbers will break light line when you get 2 on if your not using atleast 12lb test between the lures..

Plus always a bonus on the Ohio R. is the Hybrid Stripers that run in the schools of whities...those 2-5 lbers are a blast on long light tackle.

All this talk about whities has me thinking of checking out a little "pre" run spot that i have caught many whities during this time of the year....might have to hit that this next week if the temps stay in the 40's.

Scott

*Forcast for the next 10 days says mid to upper 40's....sweet!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Twister.....

Never seen a buff in Freemont. There is a sucker run during the white bass spawn. I could be totally wrong, but I've personally never seen one. I've caught them and seen tons of them on the Maumee though. Same thing......right at the end of the walleye run / start of the white bass run. Decent sized ones. Caught one that was close to the 30 range. Didn't have a scale or anything. This was a LONG time ago. 

Ak, I know where your talking  You showed me the place before. Some dock on your buddy's property or the campground thingie. We'll have to hook up and get some fishing in. Even fishing from the bank up on the Maumee is fantastic, IF you are willing to walk some distance to get away from the crowd


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they were small mouth buffalo. They were so thick in there they ran into your legs and you would snag one just about every cast. I kept moving to try to find a spot whithout any but they were everywhere. I dont think I have ever seen so many fish in a river at one time. They were pretty big, I would say at least 10 pounds. I was using 8lb line and had 2 that took off and were ripping line off pretty fast so I tighting up the drag and it snapped it like nothing and another that straightened a hook out. There were a few people that caught a few white bass but everyone was snagging into those buffalo.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Quite possible shane.







Wouldn't suprise me as they get them in most every other trib of Lake Erie. Below is a pic of a typical maumee river buff that I see all over the place. I really need to spend mor etime up there. LOL.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, I'm sure thats what they were and they were all about that size. Lots of fun the first few times you hook into one but then got a little frustrating when you were really trying to fish. I'm going to try to make it up for the white bass this year, I missed it last year and that was the first time I have ever tried it. Is the Maumee or Sandusky river better?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You didn't by any chance get a water temp reading did you?  I'm curious now. LOL. Freemont is only 45 min from here instead of 1.5 hrs to the Maumee for the carp and buffs. For the life of me I've never seen them in Freemont........but guess I'll be giving them a whirl this spring


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nope no water temp but it was about the end of the w/b run. I hope I'm not telling ya wrong but I'm sure they were buffalo, I know they were not common carp and there were not white suckers, is there anything else that would be in there like that?


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

the white bass run in the maumee is great. when you hit the peak of the run you can literally get a fish every cast or at least every other cast in the right spots. even more fun when the regulations change and you throw 2 twister tails on your ultralight. hold on. i imagine the sandusky is pretty much the same but i've never tried it. Those buffalo are fun too. i was going crazy 2 years ago thinking i had the walleye of a lifetime and ended up pulling in one. my buddy was laughing at me until he hooked one and it took off without a second thought. ended up spooling him.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I've heard the locals refer to them as buffalo many times.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

How bad are the crowds though the week up there? I have driven past the Maumee on my way to and from Michigan and seen it shoulder to shoulder with people, I would like to try it but dont think I would like fishing that close to that many people.


----------

